# OG bike builders, BUILD OFF



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

what do you guys think? It would be cool if all the OG bike builders did a BUILD OFF..

John West
Mike Lopez
Paz Brothers etc.. the list goes on and on, I just don't know everyones names!!!!

It would be nice to see them all build something new and show some of us newbies in the game what it takes to build a bike....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

taking lowrider bike to the next level ROLO???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> taking lowrider bike to the next level ROLO???


na not even close.. I just think it would be nice to see these guys go at it again...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> na not even close.. I just think it would be nice to see these guys go at it again...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> what do you guys think? It would be cool if all the OG bike builders did a BUILD OFF..
> 
> John West
> Mike Lopez
> ...


OG style or face parts?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> na not even close.. I just think it would be nice to see these guys go at it again...


yeah it would , they have to make a all new class for them to compete in super radical 



78mc said:


> OG style or face parts?


mix it up what ever there best at let the go for it it be cool to see what they come up with


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Use a bunch of fences like back n the days or og schwinn


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Do what they do best. Let them build to there style an taste, if its o.g. Parts or faced it does not matter as long as it looks good. I myself think it would be dope to see them build off agsinst each other like back in the day. Shit I would give paz an west a chance at each other again like what should of happen with m.o.s. An spawn. I say do it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

78mc said:


> OG style or face parts?


exactly what Kevin said... just let them do what they do..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Do what they do best. Let them build to there style an taste, if its o.g. Parts or faced it does not matter as long as it looks good. I myself think it would be dope to see them build off agsinst each other like back in the day. Shit I would give paz an west a chance at each other again like what should of happen with m.o.s. An spawn. I say do it


I can talk with John. but I am sure he is game


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know as many of the OG builders like most of you do here.. Maybe you guys could help buy talking with some of the OG's and maybe we can get someting going....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hell even get the new builder involved.. do like and OG 90's to early 2000's style bike build off. doen not have to just be radical bikes... 

Time to bring the old school flavor back!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It depends cuz even then some people styles were way over board when you call it og I see bikes like unfair advantage ,3 sum ,kript keeper ,froggy Style, dripn 69 , smal change are just to name a few of those bikes that are og bikes in my book


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> It depends cuz even then some people styles were way over board when you call it og I see bikes like unfair advantage ,3 sum ,kript keeper ,froggy Style, dripn 69 , smal change are just to name a few of those bikes that are og bikes in my book


very true!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

honesty mix it up o.g with a lil new but not over due there build lets see if they can still out point the point system with out over doing it ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> honesty mix it up o.g with a lil new but not over due there build lets see if they can still out point the point system with out over doing it ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ce707 get ready kevin is picking u up rigth now


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

rolo this is a good idea lets make it happen


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

]




















:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> rolo this is a good idea lets make it happen


Im down bro... just gotta get all the OG's involved!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Building with OG Schwinn parts and some custom twisted parts is my favorite way of building.


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

this sounds good, someone should tell lowrider mag they should follow the build and have updates in their mags


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Money Never Sleeps said:


> this sounds good, someone should tell lowrider mag they should follow the build and have updates in their mags


thats a good idea but I doubt Lowrider magazine will do it.. But we can make it happen in Sprockets Magazine Im sure!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thats a good idea but I doubt Lowrider magazine will do it.. But we can make it happen in Sprockets Magazine Im sure!


Im for putting it in the magazine.. Markevs is down to be in this as a new builder as well...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Im for putting it in the magazine.. Markevs is down to be in this as a new builder as well...


:thumbsup: 

so far team Markevs is aboard.... who else?????

Things are much harder these days so Im thinking a 1-2 year build time?? all builders have to be ready to qualify for 2014 Super Show???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Im for putting it in the magazine.. Markevs is down to be in this as a new builder as well...


no layitlow updates... everyone will have to buy their copy of Sprockets Magazine to see what the builders are up to...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> Im for putting it in the magazine.. Markevs is down to be in this as a new builder as well...


hno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> no layitlow updates... everyone will have to buy their copy of Sprockets Magazine to see what the builders are up to...


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

if we can get at least 4-5 builders to get in on this we should be good... once I see who all is willing to take part we will get the rules worked out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> hno:


so does that mean you want in on this Tom???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> so does that mean you want in on this Tom???


if i got a full on sponcer with chrome/gold and engraving sure but i dont see that happening  id be willing to team up with someone ???????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you already know rolo im working on something ..........................


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> you already know rolo im working on something ..........................


 

I will put you down....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

1. Markevs
2. Clown Confusion
3.???????


----------



## I'm watching you (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like something I will Do .....Not claiming OG Status .....but
Ill join in the fun.
.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm watching you said:


> Looks like something I will Do .....Not claiming OG Status .....but
> Ill join in the fun.
> .



sure I can put you down... can you post up pics of bikes you have built or own..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Those 2 bikes are so played out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> 1. Markevs
> 2. Clown Confusion
> 3.*Bone Collectors*


got a text from Neal he is...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SO LOOKS LIKE THIS IS JUST A BIKE BUILD OFF...NO OG BUILDERS SO SAR


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Those 2 bikes are so played out


Lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the topic I would like to see where this goes


----------



## I'm watching you (Apr 11, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> SO LOOKS LIKE THIS IS JUST A BIKE BUILD OFF...NO OG BUILDERS SO SAR


 Not a OG but I did have
The pleasure of eating dinner with a Top Dogg OG in Vegas although he said The OG stood for Old Guy lol he was a down to Earth Nice Fella ....can't remember his name but he had the Blue 26 incher.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm watching you said:


> Not a OG but I did have
> The pleasure of eating dinner with a Top Dogg OG in Vegas although he said The OG stood for Old Guy lol he was a down to Earth Nice Fella ....can't remember his name but he had the Blue 26 incher.


ACTUALLY HE OWNS THE 26' CHROME 3 WHEELER...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> SO LOOKS LIKE THIS IS JUST A BIKE BUILD OFF...NO OG BUILDERS SO SAR


So far that's what it looks like.. I'm tryin to get ahold of a few guys i know to see if they are down.. this will not happen if we can not get at least 2 or 3 OG'sto partake in this.... so if you know anyone please put the word out... and i know a few of them are members on here just waiting for them to chime in.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread.*(6 members and 2 guests)E.C. ROLO*NEMESIS 1966+*I'm watching you*CE 707+*96tein+*78mc

I see you Sebastian... are you down??? M.O.S. 2


----------



## NEMESIS 1966 (Jul 31, 2011)

How bout for vegas 2013 .owner must fab, paint, and build ,not a shop!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEMESIS 1966 said:


> How bout for vegas 2013 .owner must fab, paint, and build ,not a shop!!!!!!


that sounds coo but it may be hard bro.. not all the builders do all of that... lets see what happens as soon as we get enough people involved.. but I honestly think 2014 would be best just to give everyone a chance.. Money is tight these days...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this is about to get intresting


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEMESIS 1966 said:


> How bout for vegas 2013 .owner must fab, paint, and build ,not a shop!!!!!!


you are a man of many talents... not to many of us can do what you do at least newbies like myself anyway lol...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 0 guests)


E.C. ROLO
*aftershock_818*
bullet one+
NEMESIS 1966+
CE 707+
96tein+

whats good bro.... how are things??????


----------



## BigSalAz (Oct 2, 2012)

Ha backyard boogie is in effect. Lol. I don't think they know what happens to a sleeping giant...


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> ACTUALLY HE OWNS THE 26' CHROME 3 WHEELER...


 My Mistake it is Chrome ..... I Had the Boty on my mind when I wrote that.


----------



## BigSalAz (Oct 2, 2012)

NEMESIS 1966 said:


> How bout for vegas 2013 .owner must fab, paint, and build ,not a shop!!!!!!


Lol only a true builder can do it all.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

the bone collector said:


> My Mistake it is Chrome ..... I Had the Boty on my mind when I wrote that.


what up Neal.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)


E.C. ROLO
CE 707+
NEMESIS 1966+
*MR.GM84+*
oneofakind+
aftershock_818+
bullet one+

:wave:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> what up Neal.....


 Whut up Homie! Looks like you got Something Here .....Theres nothing wrong with a good ol fashion Build off. My personal Goal is to do all the Fab work twisting .....polishing......Paint ???? I'll give it go lol.......I'm Gonna Name It ''Child Support So I'm gonna build it on a tight Budget


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would love to join in but I got to get back into cars next year but I will do what I can to help my brothers


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Everything must be done by the builder.....paint fab, uppolistry, display, engraving, everything but the chrome.......


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

BigSalAz said:


> Lol only a true builder can do it all.


in that case theres only a handful of people that can do it all except for plating...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> in that case theres only a handful of people that can do it all except for plating...


AND THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME LAST NAME "PAZ"..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I would love to join in but I got to get back into cars next year but I will do what I can to help my brothers


I'm right there with you bro.. I want my car out for Vegas next year..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> AND THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME LAST NAME "PAZ"..


Fucking Paz..... nah theres a few of them.. Jay from RollerZ builds, paints, stripes, leafs, fab, murals, engraves... thats alot


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

the bone collector said:


> Whut up Homie! Looks like you got Something Here .....Theres nothing wrong with a good ol fashion Build off. My personal Goal is to do all the Fab work twisting .....polishing......Paint ???? I'll give it go lol.......I'm Gonna Name It ''Child Support So I'm gonna build it on a tight Budget


sound sick bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> in that case theres only a handful of people that can do it all except for plating...


x2...

this is for fun and has to be fair to all who will be a part of this...


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

We may be down for it....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MKR said:


> We may be down for it....


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

A two wheel or a three wheel???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MKR said:


> A two wheel or a three wheel???


2 wheeler bro


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Put us down and send us the rules and time frame for the built....


----------



## TwstdNghtmare2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds like a good idea, i started around 1995 getting into lowrider bikes. Ive built a couple but my last bike "twisted nightmare" is the one im most proud of.. It was in the lowrider magazine in Oct 2004. And placed 1st in radical and 2nd overall at the Dallas Super show that same yr.. But i have been out the game since 2005 and am trying to get back into it and this seems like something that can make that happen


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MKR said:


> Put us down and send us the rules and time frame for the built....



Cool I will let you know.. I need to get some of the OG's involved or this will not happen..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TwstdNghtmare2010 said:


> View attachment 568742
> sounds like a good idea, i started around 1995 getting into lowrider bikes. Ive built a couple but my last bike "twisted nightmare" is the one im most proud of.. It was in the lowrider magazine in Oct 2004. And placed 1st in radical and 2nd overall at the Dallas Super show that same yr.. But i have been out the game since 2005 and am trying to get back into it and this seems like something that can make that happen


Very nice bro... I am glad to hear you want to get back into it. I will put you down if we can actually make this build off work.. at this point it looks like its just going to be a build off which is fine. But I would really like to have some of the OG guys join in the fun...I will keep you and everyone else that is interested posted....


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

Y don't "WE The people on Layitlow" have a build- off? :h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Juiced only said:


> Y don't "WE The people on Layitlow" have a build- off? :h5:


that is what this looks like it will turn into... I am good with that.. I talked to 96tein we may just do it as a team build off.. a few member team up and go head to head


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TwstdNghtmare2010 said:


> View attachment 568742
> sounds like a good idea, i started around 1995 getting into lowrider bikes. Ive built a couple but my last bike "twisted nightmare" is the one im most proud of.. It was in the lowrider magazine in Oct 2004. And placed 1st in radical and 2nd overall at the Dallas Super show that same yr.. But i have been out the game since 2005 and am trying to get back into it and this seems like something that can make that happen


do you have any other pics of your bike bro?? It looks good I'd like to see more


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> Cool I will let you know.. I need to get some of the OG's involved or this will not happen..


Just in box me.... But I will try to follow this...


----------



## TwstdNghtmare2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a couple of hard copy pics that i have in an album that i can take pics with. In that phot the seat isnt shown, but it has a skull on it 3D I guess you can say that i made out of a mold. I can try and post up more pics or maybe just send you some pics.. I lost in Dallas the last time i put it in to Freddys Revenage... Those guys from Finest Creations were some good guys, gave me alot of tips... I want to try and make a Twisted Nightmare 2.... bigger and badder


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TwstdNghtmare2010 said:


> I have a couple of hard copy pics that i have in an album that i can take pics with. In that phot the seat isnt shown, but it has a skull on it 3D I guess you can say that i made out of a mold. I can try and post up more pics or maybe just send you some pics.. I lost in Dallas the last time i put it in to Freddys Revenage... Those guys from Finest Creations were some good guys, gave me alot of tips... I want to try and make a Twisted Nightmare 2.... bigger and badder


sounds good bro.. I will lock you in just as soon as we figure this all out! yes pm me pics and I can post them for you...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

whats up rolo... cool to see you trying to organize something like this.  you know im just a bmx bike builder but im going to keep an eye on this build-off! good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> whats up rolo... cool to see you trying to organize something like this.  you know im just a bmx bike builder but im going to keep an eye on this build-off! good luck :thumbsup:



What up big Wayne.... I will eventually get you to build a lowrider bike.. hell you got the stroller lol special interest...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> whats up rolo... cool to see you trying to organize something like this.  you know im just a bmx bike builder but im going to keep an eye on this build-off! good luck :thumbsup:


we all been waiting to see you bust out with a clean ass bike bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> whats up rolo... cool to see you trying to organize something like this.  you know im just a bmx bike builder but im going to keep an eye on this build-off! good luck :thumbsup:


Sup bro long time no see hope all is well


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

This is a good topic & idea... But where are all the OG @??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

78mc said:


> This is a good topic & idea... But where are all the OG @??



That's what I'm tryin to figure out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great build off.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Great build off.


:uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

It might be easier to get builders if you can get a sponsor for plating.... most og builders can do everything but that... and i dont see many building a bike just because people wanna see them face off each other... their has to be some sort of prize...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> :uh:


Can I build a bike?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> hell even get the new builder involved.. do like and OG 90's to early 2000's style bike build off. doen not have to just be radical bikes...
> 
> Time to bring the old school flavor back!!!!!!


 im down for this idea, i was already thinking of doing a new age traditional bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> im down for this idea, i was already thinking of doing a new age traditional bike.


called in flames lol sup juan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its called up in smoke mike!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> its called up in smoke mike!!


lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you should help raul with my parts so i can get it done in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats on you bro u gotta make him hurry


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh, i dont know how much more verbal abusement he needs from me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> meh, i dont know how much more verbal abusement he needs from me.


Tons.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hummm well i do have his bike lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> hummm well i do have his bike lol


Meh


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> im down for this idea, i was already thinking of doing a new age traditional bike.


:thumbsup: by the looks of it this will just be a bike build off.. we will see what happens by december and go from there.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> im down for this idea, i was already thinking of doing a new age traditional bike.


What's up homie how u been!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Whats up bro! i been good, i just pop in here everyonce in a while


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

I guess this BUILD OFF lost its momentum????? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

naw its still on it starts next year


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yup next year..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> Yup next year..


We should all meet up an have a sit down Rolo figure out rules an all that shit. I got a few ideas an I know marcos/mikey & errik got some good ideas as well....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> We should all meet up an have a sit down Rolo figure out rules an all that shit. I got a few ideas an I know marcos/mikey & errik got some good ideas as well....


sounds good me to.. we can all hit golden corral again. lets get through the holidays than set something up...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> sounds good me to.. we can all hit golden corral again. lets get through the holidays than set something up...


X 2013


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> sounds good me to.. we can all hit golden corral again. lets get through the holidays than set something up...


Coo we will hit up the bigger location next time. After holidays it is


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Coo we will hit up the bigger location next time. After holidays it is


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Let me know i might have to make a bay /sac trip


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> Yup next year..


Kool....:thumbsup: ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Let me know i might have to make a ball sac trip


Great


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Great


:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Coo we will hit up the bigger location next time. After holidays it is


dont go to # BUFFET nastest food in sac


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Let me know i might have to make a bay /sac trip


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> dont go to # BUFFET nastest food in sac



:roflmao:


----------

